# Surgery or Wait?



## dbartlett (Sep 15, 2012)

My FNA came back: "follicular lesion of undetermined significance." Further comment: "specimen is sparsely cellular with majority of the follicular cells arranged in microfollicles."

Went to ENT surgeon yesterday. He says I have a choice: either remove one lobe and test for cancer, then if positive, remove other lobe; or wait 4 more months and have another ultrasound done to see if the nodules are growing.

The only way to tell for sure with follicular cells if it's cancer is to remove the thryoid and test it. A repeat FNA will not do any good. Still won't be able to tell if it's cancer until the whole lobe is removed and tested. I'm really torn as to what to do. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dbartlett said:


> My FNA came back: "follicular lesion of undetermined significance." Further comment: "specimen is sparsely cellular with majority of the follicular cells arranged in microfollicles."
> 
> Went to ENT surgeon yesterday. He says I have a choice: either remove one lobe and test for cancer, then if positive, remove other lobe; or wait 4 more months and have another ultrasound done to see if the nodules are growing.
> 
> The only way to tell for sure with follicular cells if it's cancer is to remove the thryoid and test it. A repeat FNA will not do any good. Still won't be able to tell if it's cancer until the whole lobe is removed and tested. I'm really torn as to what to do. Anyone have any suggestions?


I wouldn't be torn. I would get it out; ASAP! This way you won't stress for 4 months. It sounds inevitable to me anyway.

Let's see what others have to say.

And..............I am sorry for this but the good news, you know it. Much better than not knowing.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the undetermined follicular cells in my FNA and was told the same thing - the only way to know is to remove it. Well, my lobe was coming out regardless of my FNA results, anyway, due to discomfort. It would have been REALLY nice to know about my cancer with the FNA, but that was not to be. I had the partial thyroidectomy, and oddly enough, I had papillary cancer (not follicular)...so I was back in the operating room a few weeks later for the other half.

It's tough decision. Maybe you can "sleep on it" for a month or two and see how comfortable you are with not knowing and continuing checks every X number of months, etc.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

When I was at my GP's office her Nurse Practitioner came in and said "yank it out girl!"...Personally it was the best decision I have made in a reallllllly long time. I feel like I am living and enjoying life...If you have ANY questions the wonderful people on here will help you every step of the way - I seriously would have been lost without their good hearts and expertise! I wish you good health and peace - I know it can seem overwhelming but you are going to get there! Hang in there...God bless!


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had the same biopsy results - indeterminate - lots of follicular neoplasms.

My thinking is if it's a 50/50 chance it's cancerous, then it's coming out! My Endo agrees. I meet with the surgeon in Oct & will hopefully get a surgery date. I'm sooo ready to put this all behind me!!


----------

